# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 3/24/03



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing remained spotty this past week. Some perch continue to be caught on 
the lake, but the bite remains somewhat slow and sporadic. The best places for 
perch have been the mouth of Creel Bay, Black Tiger Bay, and the Foughty's 
Point area. Hali's, forage minnows, small raps, and hanger rigs with ratso or 
ratfinkies tipped with wax worms, spikes, or perch eyes have been producing the 
best. Walleye fishing remains fair with fish being caught near the Mauvee 
bridge, Mission Bay, Foughty's Point, the Storm Sewer area, and the Fort Totten 
area. Try using buckshot rattlespoons, nils masters, humpbacks, or raps tipped 
with minnows or minnow heads. Rockier areas or just off the edges of trees 
have been the better spots. Pike fishing remains good with fish being taken in 
Six Mile Bay, the Mauvee area, Pelican Lake, and the area near Churches Ferry. 
Smelt or herring on tip ups or sonars have been working the best. Ice 
conditions are deteriorating and vehicle traffic is not recommended. The 
shorelines are melting and making getting on and off difficult. Anglers should 
start using atv's or walking out only. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

